

The Internet Experiment Has Failed - ferongr
http://robert.ocallahan.org/2012/04/internet-experiment-has-failed.html

======
Turing_Machine
People were "uncivil" to strangers for millennia before the Internet came
about.

When you think about all the genocides, wars, slavery, religious
persecutions... of the past (and, alas, all too often, the present), some guy
calling another guy an assclown on Twitter looks pretty insignificant.

~~~
justncase80
LOL

------
sheraz
Though the title is a little sensationalist I think the author makes some good
points. He touches on some things that have been bothering me for a while:

    
    
      Lack of civility
      Human fallibility
      Blind faith that tech can only improve things
      Security
    

I grow increasingly concerned that our behaviors are the problem.

